# All Villa Options



## JM6961 (Mar 23, 2020)

Has anyone ever used or heard anything about All Villa Options?  I was contacted by them to sell my timeshare.  All I had to pay was $1,829 for a marketing fee.  Not really comfortable doing that.


----------



## sue1947 (Mar 23, 2020)

Another name for the 'marketing fee' is an upfront fee.  It's a big red flag.  Don't respond at all.
You can either sell your Bonnet Creek or use Wyndham's Ovation program to give it back for free.  Either way, you will keep more money in your pocket.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Mar 23, 2020)

"All Villa Options" will have no need to sell your property once they have your money.  They will list your timeshare on some dusty website and claim they have fulfilled their obligation to "market" your unit.  Legitimate brokers are paid from escrow sales proceeds, not upfront.  Sue's advice above is the right advice.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Mar 23, 2020)

JM6961 said:


> Has anyone ever used or heard anything about All Villa Options?  I was contacted by them to sell my timeshare.  All I had to pay was $1,829 for a marketing fee.  Not really comfortable doing that.




Another way of handling it?   Let them know that you'll happily pay their "marketing fee" after the sale is 100% completed, and they can take their "marketing fee" from the proceeds.   I guess that's another nice way of telling them to POUND SAND.



.


----------



## JM6961 (Mar 23, 2020)

Thanks all, that's what I figured.  I also thought about seeing if they would take the fee out of the proceeds, but I know how that would go...


----------



## HudsHut (Mar 23, 2020)

Welcome to TUG, JM6961:

<<I was contacted by them to sell my timeshare. >>
This is red flag #1.
No legitimate company calls you out of the blue and offers to "market/sell" your timeshare.


----------



## Likethebeach (Oct 28, 2020)

JM6961 said:


> Has anyone ever used or heard anything about All Villa Options?  I was contacted by them to sell my timeshare.  All I had to pay was $1,829 for a marketing fee.  Not really comfortable doing that.


I just got a call from them for the first time - prices have gone up!  They wanted $2,829 for the marketing fee.  I wondered why the "marketable value" they quoted was so good - they just wanted my money.  I said I'd be happy to pay it after it was sold, they were telling me it would sell for $50k, but they didn't like that suggestion.  Definitely a scam!


----------



## LannyPC (Oct 28, 2020)

Very smart of you for sniffing that out.


----------



## Informed Timeshare Owner (Mar 16, 2021)

All Villa Options or any marketing company for that matter is no different than any other major developer of a timeshare resort. It takes marketing and exposure to get the attention of the potential renters and buyers so that they will even consider buying your products or using your services.  This is where the lions share of your advertising goes and they are no different from your resort who probably gave you something free or discounted like they did me to get me in there. Every marketing company is not created equal so it is best that you do your research before you decide on the company that best fits your needs and gets you the best results. The reason why this particular company stood out to me is that everyone is very professional and they answered all of my questions fully and thoroughly, also I understood that even if wanted to go out and conquer this task myself it will still cost me money out of my pocket.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 16, 2021)

My adblocker blocks attempts to go to their website.


----------



## chapjim (Mar 16, 2021)

Only $1,829?  Heckuva deal!  What could go wrong?


----------



## PBEJ2328 (Oct 10, 2022)

I would like to sell my HVC timeshare points. Recommend any companies who work in this space?


----------



## amycurl (Oct 10, 2022)

I would move this post to the Hilton forum for more exposure, but Seth Nock and Judy K. are reputable dealers with experience in Hilton.


----------



## GT75 (Oct 11, 2022)

PBEJ2328 said:


> I would like to sell my HVC timeshare points


What do you own at KL and Borgo?


----------

